# Some of my stuff :)



## Stichy (Feb 20, 2013)

Some of my drawings (Most I am completley repulsed by) anyways...yea, enjoy lol.


----------



## Stichy (Feb 20, 2013)

Some more that I couldn't fit on there.
































































Picasso colored








Picasso uncolored


----------



## Stichy (Feb 20, 2013)

Aand even more!
















My second colored pencil drawing








Bombs can be cute too!


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey Stichy great to have you here and welcome to the forums...your work is not bad and it is a great start. Some suggestions on the color pencil.

Slow is the key ingredient when it comes to color pencil and patience but once you get the feel for them your speed will increase and your result will be better with each piece. Another thing about color pencil is layers, use layers and more layer to start building your painting, there will be several stages that will have to be learned and if you lay down to much color and fill the tooth of the paper to quickly it will be hard to add anymore color. Although I try to speed that process up in order for me to start the burnishing to get that painterly look to my work but I have done this for many years and have learned how they will work on different papers. 

About your drawing and sketches...try loosening up a bit and don't worry to much about the lines shorter strokes and looking more closely at your subject in order to get proper proportions. Keep at it and the artist within will emerge...


----------



## Stichy (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks! I'll definatly think about your tips next time I draw


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

Stichy said:


> Thanks! I'll definatly think about your tips next time I draw


You seem to struggle with proportions like with the horse's face so practice more, you can look at mine here.
http://www.artistforum.com/graphite-drawing/my-horse-silvers-portait-1408/


----------



## Darksouth (Dec 29, 2012)

Stichy! For the love of God slow down. Take a long deep breath and draw. Your outlines are good your shading is what gets you. Look at what you are drawing as if it were little drawings. Take each vein in the horses neck and look at it as a small drawing and draw it. Watch the shading on every vein and piece of fur. If it helps put a grid over what your drawing maybe 1x1" squares. break it up into smaller pictures. Draw whats in the square. You are on your way. Just slow down a little bit. KEEP AT IT!


----------



## Stichy (Feb 20, 2013)

I have thought about gridding...Does it help more? Thanks for all the pointers  Also, my mom says I always make the muzzle to big and make it look old or drafty...I always try to fix it but for some reason I always either make it way to small or too big..pointers on that?


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

Stichy said:


> I have thought about gridding...Does it help more? Thanks for all the pointers  Also, my mom says I always make the muzzle to big and make it look old or drafty...I always try to fix it but for some reason I always either make it way to small or too big..pointers on that?


Thats what gridding is for so you can get the proportions right until you get the eye for it.


----------



## Stichy (Feb 20, 2013)

Ah, thanks!


----------



## Darksouth (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes. Remember to draw everything in that square. Take each square slow and treat each square like it is its own little picture. You could even cover up the rest of the picture so you will only see what is in the square. You will start to see more of what is really going on in the rest of the picture. Keep at it. We want to see how you progress!!


----------



## Stichy (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for the tips! Mom said she'll teach me how to grid...hopefully tonight!


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

I wish there were forums when I was first starting to draw it probably would have saved me alot of valuble time. I agree with darksouth, slowing down is essential.


----------

